# pickens pier



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

Thinking of taking my boys (12 and 7) to pickens pierfriday, i have a few questions. first i assume they have been catching spanish, what else should i target? another assumption is i can catch some bait,in the bait net of the beach orshould i pick anything up from the bait store? ok,for the non fishing question, the wife wants to go and bring orlittle girl(4) and lay out and play in the water, i cant remember if it is all rocks near by, and a little concerned about drop off. thanks in advance, Rick Kilpatrick


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know what's being caught out there Rick but there are some rock piles around the pier but some good clear water areas too. If she'll go back towards the gate from the pier she can find some good spots for the kids.


----------



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks,what is the cost? i thought i saw somewhere 5$ and also what time do they open?


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Not sure about time but, cost is $8.00 however, that is not good for the night pass but, it is good for a week and several other area parks. Also, be careful along the beach. I have only been there once a year ago but, I know that there are places where we had my friends 18' boat and the bow was beached and the depth finder was reading 40' at the rear of the boat! I would make my kids wear a life jacket just because over there! Good luck out there!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Some spanish are being caught and some grey snapper. I've wade fished the bay side and it was all sandy and about waist deep up to 30 feet out (at least in the area i was at, to the right of the old pier). Bait is there but throw the net shallow as the tidal current can be very strong at times and will just take your net under the pier.

Good luck!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well i was there all last weekend n didnt even catch a spanish, but did manage a monster bluefish off a shark rig lol


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

It"s $5.00 for a ddays pass or $25.00 for an annual pass, which is good for any state park in Fl.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

The booth at the gate opens at 7am, but get there earlier and its free


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

take some live shrimp and bull minnows for mangrove snapper or maybe even a flounder


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

took the wife and kids out to the beach "thunderstorm dodging" on Wednesday. The intent was to do some swimming, but the storms took the that plan and shortened it to about 20 minutes. 

I did stop by the pier, and tooke a look-see around. Saw 3-4 spanish pulled in during the 15 minutes or so that I was there. Saw 1 guy pull one in, he jerked it up ot of the water, and smacked another guy on the head with it.

There was a large school of bait fish in one of the "corners" of the pier. Also, alot of dead bait all over the pier itself. You could hardly walk with out stepping on a squashed bait fish, it was everywhere...needless to say the aroma was just peachy !! Is this fairly typical for the fishing piers in the area ?? or an isolated event ?

Also, there was no one at the gate to collect my entrance fee...


----------



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

expect some red fish at first try to catch pin fish use them live. you'll get the big catch!


----------



## missing 5pt. (Aug 17, 2009)

i went out there scuba diving two weeks ago and on the far rocks at the end of them there was a giant school of mangrove snapper hanging out there


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

The beach around the pier is pretty but dangerous for kids. The depth drops off severly just 10 feet or so from the sand. Life jackets are key or find a sloping beach.


----------



## christa71 (Sep 11, 2009)

My husband and I were out there last week and saw an alligator about 20 feet off shore... I would not let my little one swim out there... My daughter has put here feet in but she is 15... :0/


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW!! a GATOR?? (let the derail begin) My dad and his wife stumbled upon a 12 foot alligator out at National Sea Shore one day while walking the dogs. He said he inadvertantly walked a few feet from it before noticing the behemoth. HE said it looked dead but just incase he quickly began backing away from it when THUMP: a tree root reached up and tripped him. He tells me that at this point the gator stood up and turned toward him, but then kept turning and made a dash for the water. I thought the gators stayed away from the open bay, but I guess they are as at home there as they are in the swamps and muddy rivers.


----------

